# Greeting Myslef & 1 Question



## Frm350ZtoSE-R (Sep 17, 2006)

*Sup Guys, bought my SE-R wednesday 9-13-06, it's a 06 6M/T, my question was where are the performance websites that sell some SE-R performance parts?*


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new car, but it was not made for off-roading, so get it off the grass!









The first site that comes to mind for Nissan parts is mynismo.com (formerly performancenissanparts.com). I just picked up a set of Nismo floor mats from them, mainly because they were $30 less SHIPPED than the OEM floor mats. For pure Nismo stuff, you can also check out Courtesy Parts at Genuine NISMO parts.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

heres a couple. just my opinion, lose the sunroof shield. kills the look of the car.

http://www.customenterprise.com

Vaden Nissan Parts


----------



## Smokin'SER (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the sunroof shield.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

That's cool. If that's the case, you should also buy a bug guard for the hood too. The shield is pretty lame for a sports car. I've yet to see an audi, bmw, etc with a shield for their roof. But that's my opinion and do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Smokin'SER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Bug Deflector!?*

I wouldn't go as far as saying I should put a bug deflector on it because it has a shield for the moonroof! 

Isn't the sunroof shield a factory option?

I know it works great when you are cruising at 75 and have the sunroof open all the way.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

i was just kidding. so are you going to get a bug deflector? it will match the wind deflector on the top. sorry, i give everyone a hard time about the wind deflector. i think they're ugly. You're not 50, are you? hey, like I said earlier, you do what makes you happy.

hope not, but it is for a posche 911 gt3rs


----------



## Smokin'SER (Oct 3, 2006)

ummm. no, I'm not getting a bug deflector. I'm 27.

Are you suggesting that I should get a bug deflector, rain guards, tail-light blackouts, and anything else plastic just because I like the sunroof shield. 

My opinion is that the sunroof guard gives a more muscular look to the car.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

ActiveTuning....GSpec.com....Nismo (expensive)....to name a few


----------

